# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Got my Gear! Test E/Clomid/Nolva/Viagra

## rain88

Dear memebers, this is my first cycle. Excuse the viagra its for a friend. Please help me look at the stuff and let me know if its legit.

The attachment function only allows 5pics, so i uploaded into external hosting.

Heres the pictures:

Test E

----------


## rain88

Nolva & Clomid

----------


## rain88

Viagra

----------


## AnimalGear

You should edit the lab names out of them first

----------


## rain88

Can you tell me which are the lab names in PM please

----------


## rain88

Hi, i have taken of all lab names, can anyone please tell me if this stuff is legit.

PLEASSEEE  :Frown:

----------


## FatalThoughts

where are your pictures?

----------


## rain88

Its all there, on the thread

----------


## rain88

Can you look at the pictures now? Please anyone would just tell me something ... dammm..

----------


## rain88

bumppp

----------


## rain88

Anyoneeeeee? Pleaseeee

----------


## AnimalGear

Sorry, dude, I've never seen that before. Must be ugl. Maybe somebody else can help ya out!

----------


## AnimalGear

Yeah the red ones look like Mollies (ecstacy)...so I have no idea what those are

 :0weed:

----------


## rain88

All you never seen before? Or only the RED one?

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Nolva & Clomid



That red stuff is deffinately Excstasy and who knows what else could be mixed in it; Heroin, Meth Etc....Dump that crap!!

----------


## rain88

How about Test E and viagra?

----------


## rain88

bumppp

----------


## rain88

> That red stuff is deffinately Excstasy and who knows what else could be mixed in it; Heroin, Meth Etc....Dump that crap!!


I did a little research and these are Tamoxifen Citrate by gl*balanab*lic thailand. Can you guys assure me that 100% those are fake?
.
Please anyone can double check and let me know is this stuff real

----------


## rain88

bump piddy bump bump

----------


## makembyte

never seen them,i dont understand why people dont just go over the border its so easyand always lagit

----------


## Kingweb50

> That red stuff is deffinately Excstasy and who knows what else could be mixed in it; Heroin, Meth Etc....Dump that crap!!



I dont know what you are talking about those are not red they are orange and it is legit nolvadex I have used them before

----------


## rain88

Yea, its manufactured directly in by a lab in thai.

And the Test E is German ones.

Anyone sure enough can tell me this are totally fake or its ok?

----------


## NATE0406

just take one of the viagras and you will be able to tell if its fake or not.

----------


## Kingweb50

your nolvadex is good to go I have used it before

----------


## rain88

Because i read the feedback from the source i bought and its all positive. Plus since nolva is legit im sure the rest shud be good to go. Thanks guys, ill try and see if libido appetite and strength increase.

Only problem is now the banner above wouldnt ship needles and will not even issue me my refund  :Frown:

----------


## rain88

bumpppp

----------


## Second2None

the test looked good til i seen the 2 rings on top, ive never seen them like that, 1 ring not 2

----------


## torontodude

> That red stuff is deffinately Excstasy and who knows what else could be mixed in it; Heroin, Meth Etc....Dump that crap!!


Definitely not Ecstasy bud.

----------


## rain88

> the test looked good til i seen the 2 rings on top, ive never seen them like that, 1 ring not 2


It has only 1 line bro. What you see is the front and the back which makes it look like two lines :P

----------


## rain88

bumpp

----------


## SnaX

I would save those Viagra for after your cycle. To help with any complications while running PCT.

You wont be needing them when 'on'.

----------


## rain88

okeyy thanks for that info.

----------


## rain88

bumppppp

----------


## logen32

the orange pill I have their test E and Tbol. Iv only read good things about them. It dose look like e, but all there orals have the Saturn logo on them.

----------


## rain88

okey thanks for the info  :Wink:  they all came from the same person. If either one of it is good, im sure the rest are good to go right?

----------


## rain88

bumpppppppp

----------


## CeeLo

What happened with you needles? Why wouldn't they ship them to you?

----------


## rain88

I dont know, they said they are not doing international shipping currently. But i got my needles already. Just doing gear check

----------


## rain88

bumppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## rain88

bumppp still dont have a sure answer  :Frown:

----------


## BayouPumps

> Because i read the feedback from the source i bought and its all positive. Plus since nolva is legit im sure the rest shud be good to go. Thanks guys, ill try and see if libido appetite and strength increase.
> 
> Only problem is now the banner above wouldnt ship needles and will not even issue me my refund


that viagra was for a firend haha

----------


## rain88

hahahaha dude, im just checking. Dont bust my cover :P

----------

